# Red CAAD9



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are some pic's of My Red 2010 CAAD 9. I got the frame on ebay and originally built it up with a Rival Group and Ksyrium Elites that I already had. This was to be my bad weather \ training bike. Fast forward a few months and it is now sporting all the goodies from what was my fancy bike. I like this bike although originally I was not keen on the color it has grown on me a lot. The only things that I can see changing are the cranks, I think SISL Hollowgrams will finish it off nicely. I just put the white hoods on today, I think they match the seat pretty well. The Build is as follows.

2010 size 54 CAAD 9
Tune Hubs, CXray Spokes, Nimble spider clincher rims. (1264 gms according to the wheelbuilder)
SRAM Red shifters and Rear D
SRAM Force Front D
Zero G Ti Brakes
FSA K Force light BB30 Compact Crankset 
LOOK Keo Carbon Ti pedals
FSA Carbon Bars and Stem
Fizik Antares carbon braid saddle

I haven't weighed it, so I do not have a clue about the weight. But it does feel pretty light and it rides like a dream.


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Just weighed it at my LBS: as pictured with the Garmin, bottle cages and pedals it is 14.9lbs.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

More companies should be making high performance aluminum frames like this. That is a great bike you have there!!


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

2010 CAAD9 4 
Size 58 - 17.13 lbs.
Sram Rival F&R DR's
Sram Force Crank
Easton EA90 TT Wheels
Fizik Aliante saddle

Still waiting on bars and stem... rest stock.
Love the RED!


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

V nice Coldplay. As I said this was intended as my bad weather \ training bike but it is such a great frame that it is now my main ride. It has been treated to all the expensive stuff that was on my Scott Addict and I am now selling the Addict frameset. It is not that their is anything wrong with the Addict as it is an amazingly good frame. It's that the CAAD 9 to me is every bit as good.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

nce said:


> V nice Coldplay. As I said this was intended as my bad weather \ training bike but it is such a great frame that it is now my main ride. It has been treated to all the expensive stuff that was on my Scott Addict and I am now selling the Addict frameset. It is not that their is anything wrong with the Addict as it is an amazingly good frame. It's that the CAAD 9 to me is every bit as good.


I agree... the CAAD9 is an incredible machine. You've got a great build there at 14+ lbs! Very nice! I'm not a racer by any means, but the CAAD9 is a rocket. Absolutely love riding it! 
Thanks for posting the pics and have fun!


----------



## cct8924 (Mar 22, 2010)

*My 2010 CAAD9 4 red all stock*

My 2010 54cm CAAD9 4 red all stock plus the new Garmin edge 500 in neutral color


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Not CAAD9 but you get the idea.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

88 rex said:


> More companies should be making high performance aluminum frames like this. That is a great bike you have there!!


They are. BMC, Ridley, etc. Check out Competitive Cyclist. Budget alu race bikes with Rival are hot. Why spend $4k on a fully outfitted carbon race bike when you can get a crit special for <$2,000? Some companies like Guru et al are focusing on uber light weight, almost un-raceable bling bikes and I think they need to put more effort into designing efficient racers. Just saying, I freakin' love my CAAD9-4 and I feel it was a bargain even before my team deal.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

cryoplasm said:


> Not CAAD9 but not far off.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

For the original Six13, look to CAAD7.

For the Batagglia, look to CAAD8. Two carbon tubes (up, down) not three and one carbon tube in Pro model of this iteration.

Whichever bike you pick from Cannondale's lines, it will be a good enough bike to do pretty much anything you want. If you go for the SS, make sure you aren't skimping on other areas of kit in that case. An expensive bike demands high end kit too, to boot. By that meaning, apparel, nutrition, training.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

cryoplasm said:


> For the original Six13, look to CAAD7.
> 
> For the Batagglia, look to CAAD8. Two carbon tubes (up, down) not three and one carbon tube in Pro model of this iteration.
> 
> Whichever bike you pick from Cannondale's lines, it will be a good enough bike to do pretty much anything you want. If you go for the SS, make sure you aren't skimping on other areas of kit in that case. An expensive bike demands high end kit too, to boot. By that meaning, apparel, nutrition, training.


Ha like my 10 Super HM with Aksiums. Also does it say something that we want the old frames not the new one.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

nce said:


> 2010 size 54 CAAD 9
> Tune Hubs, CXray Spokes, Nimble spider clincher rims. (1264 gms according to the wheelbuilder)
> SRAM Red shifters and Rear D
> SRAM Force Front D
> ...


nce, that's a seriously light build. Looks like you took care to minimize the weight of every component. Super light clinchers. I'm not surprised it's only 14.9lb! I've always really liked how the OS99 CSI stem matches perfectly with Red shifters. Sweet handlebar too. How do you like the ZeroG brakes?


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Skaruda, Thanks. I didn't originally intend for this to be a light build but I like the frame so much that It has become my main bike. I like the Zero G brakes a lot. I find that for me they have good modulation and feel. I found that the SRAM brakes were a little on the strong side for me.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

caad 9 4's come in red...? I was beginning to think they only came in BBQ :wink:


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

zsir said:


> caad 9 4's come in red...? I was beginning to think they only came in BBQ :wink:


Why would you buy one in red when you could get it in BBQ?  

Asad


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Can definitely see how the 3T Funda Pro would be a nice touch. That straight on shot really shows the "non aerodynamics" of the C-dale fork. Still nice though!!!!


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

The more I see the red CAAD 9's the more I like them, I may be a little biased. I am picking up black hollowgram siSL cranks tomorrow and just installed white cable housing. I'll post some new pics once the new cranks are installed.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

cct8924 said:


> My 2010 54cm CAAD9 4 red all stock plus the new Garmin edge 500 in neutral color


cct8924,

How do you like those control tech carbon bars? Btw, your bike looks great with those red look pedals. Nice match! :thumbsup:


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

*I think she's done.*

I may change the seatpost at some point but I think she's pretty much done. I put on the white cable housing a while back and installed the Hollowgram SL's yesterday. Haven't been for a ride today yet but I'll get out for a couple of hours between World Cup games..


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok now it's done I hope. The wheels had to be re laced with new rims as the originals had a number of cracks in the rear rim.


----------

